# Donkeys!!!!



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you have a donkey? Let's see!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Your new donkey Van Zant


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He's a honey! Pretty face!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a mini but the picture will have to wait till I get on the other lap top.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy little Van Zant


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful Donkeys 
I wish we had the space to keep a couple . 
In England we have Donkeys that live in the New Forest in Hampshire , free ranging. 
They do have owners but are keep in herds on the woodlands and forest .


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

We also have beach Donkeys , they are very well protected by law .
They only allow to work a few hours a day ,for a few days a week and must have a cool shelter, feed and water. 
An inspector comes everyday before the donkeys give rides, to see if all are in first class condition and the owner has fulfilled all the legal requirements . 
They spend the rest of the year on their holidays at stables .
Only Christmas and Easter time they come out to take part in the Nativity and the religious Easter walk.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! Shaggy babies!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome, mine isn't broke I'm doing ground work with him first, I've broke many a horse , but never a donkey


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to determine the age of a donkey?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe, like horses, you look at the wear on their teeth. Can't cut them in half and count the rings. If they have a tattoo in their lower lip in front, sometimes that can get you info too. This is horses do not sure about donkeys. Other thing you could check for is a microchip. You'd need a scanner or a vet with a scanner. Could give you an approximate idea anyway.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok I'll try the teeth check, I don't think he has a micro chip in him, he was free . The man getting rid of him received the donkey for free also


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My pleasure. Now say Happy Birthday!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy birthday! :d


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome! ;D


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Where do wild donkeys live in the USA ?*

and are they classed as pests or loved /protected like in the UK.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I know mine is Definitely loved and protected


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

The laughing donkey


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

We have wild burros here but they are way out west. Just like we still have wild mustangs out west. The government is trying to sell or kill all of the wild mustangs. They are shooting the mares with an infertility dart tht makes it where they can't have babies for years


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Early, I think that's called birth control.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

From top to bottom; Moses, Banjo, Hola.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Gorgeous Donkeys , UncleJoe


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! I like Banjo's coloring. Sweet!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's not that I don't agree with it. I just don't want the breed to go extinct. I use to have a freeze branded mare that was caught in the wild.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Beautiful Feral Donkeys in the USA .*


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the two headed one that tilts his head. Lol. They are beautiful pics. Thanks for that.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm Sorry If I have nothing nice to say.. But I hope you understand... There's bad blood between me and the Ex-Wife.. And her WHOLE family... Thanks for showin their vacation pics since I've been gone looks like they been doin some more T-R-A-V-V-E-L-I-N...... Prolly on my Durn money !!! 

Thanks again
Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh boy! Hahahahaha


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

All my boys


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice !!......


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's me and my son. Man I'm so big that donkey looks so little


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet. I'd frame that one. Your son is not gonna be that small for very long. Brings back memories.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Great photo of your son and donkey , earlyKbyrd
I apologise if i have upset you cogburn by posting the donkey photos .


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's ok Oakwood.. Lol


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Baby Donkeys .*
















































































I love the cheeky foal at the top and the last foal with the BIG fringe.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the spotted one with the long legs. They are all so cute. Now I want a donkey on my farm.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

They are American Minature donkeys, EV .
You could squeeze a couple of those cuties on your farm


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

That'll do donkey... That'll do.  <3


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey earlyk. How's life? Sweet donkey! Great pic!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm good  how are you ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just purchased 4 chickens. I'm official now!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay!! Now say happy birthday


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sweetheart! And many happy returns of the day. 

Here's my new meager set up.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you ! That's a sweeeeet set up!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Phase one. Lol


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Might be moving them to the shed this weekend. Big hurricane coming.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*I adore donkeys*


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck, we will b praying for yall


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

All I want for Christmas is a donkey...........


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

My donkey is digging a hole in the yard!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He must have a plan....


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

i have two. i have photos but i cant post them yet as they are not on the pc i am using. i will post in a couple of weeks!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I love ours. He is a Jerusalem cross-back donkey.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Our boy and his donkey donk


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> My donkey is digging a hole in the yard!


Okay so what's down there? Water? Salt? Truffles?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

We have a very low water table here but he wasn't thirsty. I don't think we have truffles here


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Did he ever show you what he was digging for?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

No but dug over a foot deep. He stopped. Idk wut he was doin


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

It was a big juicy root


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

View attachment 3373


Caught under the mistletoe


----------

